# getting fooled? pdf to azw



## taktiii (Apr 24, 2010)

dear all,

i received my kindle today and im now tryin to get a ebook to my kindle - and fail.

1. try:
send email with .pdf to "myaccount"@free.kindle.com.
i received an email with the same pdf later. what is this? why there is no azw in the mail?



> has sent the following files to your Amazon Kindle free conversion
> account at no charge:
> 
> nickbmethod2010.pdf: http://www.amazon.com:80/gp/redirect.html?_encoding=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fcde-.....


2. try:
downloaded mobipocket creater, installed expert and loaded the pdf. he converted into xml and html but not into azw. even when i try to configure the settings i see no option to convert to azw. why is it so?
http://imagebin.org/94142

3. question:
as you maybe already noticed im not us citizen, im from germany. i ordered the "Kindle Wireless Reading Device (6" Display, Global Wireless, Latest Generation)" for following price:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Item Subtotal: $259.00
Shipping and handling: $20.98

Import Fees Deposit: $53.20

Total: $333.18 (EUR 256,89)

Paid by Visa: $333.18 (EUR 256,89)

--------------------------------------------------------------------

-> If I would send back the stuff, which costs i would get back from amazon?

Thanks
taktiii


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You don't need to convert a .pdf to read it on a Kindle, it's already compatible. But if it is a protected file (DRM'd) you can't use it or convert it. Have you actually tried to transfer the original .pdf file onto your Kindle without doing anything to it? If unprotected, it should work.

If you don't want it as a .pdf file then open it with Mobipocket reader and that will automatically convert it to a .mobi file which is also compatible with Kindle, but if you can I would say use it as a .pdf.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When sending a PDF that you want converted to the Kindle's native format, you need to put the word "convert" in the subject. Just that, nothing else, and attach the file. It will come back to the address you sent it from with a link to the converted file. You download the file and then use the USB to transfer it to the Kindle. Be sure to put it in the "documents" subfolder.

Note: Amazon has to have the e-mail address you're sending _from_ whitelisted. Be sure you've included it on that section of "manage your kindle".
Also, be sure you know the correct address for your Kindle. By default, your kindle is called "Joe's Kindle" or whatever, and the e-mail address is [email protected] or @kindle.com. But you can change either one and it won't change the other.
Finally, when the document is on your Kindle it might have been put in the personal documents grouping. Default is probably to show Books. If you think you've moved it there but it's not showing, go to the top of the home page, click left to see the grouping options, and choose 'personal documents' or 'all'.

If you use Calibre, MobiPocket, or some other program to convert it, you just move it via USB -- again, it might not be where you expect it so change what grouping is shown before you decide it didn't work. It won't be an .azw file as that is Amazon's proprietary format that has their DRM (copy protection) encoded. It will be a .mobi file. Note that if the original file is copy protected you won't be able to convert it at all.

I would also observe that if the original PDF is heavily formatted, it may not look that great once converted; if it's pretty much just text you should be fine, though.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Make sure you put "convert" in the subject line. Should work fine once you've specified that. If you don't, you'll just get the same file you sent back.

While the Kindle does support PDF natively, some of the ones I've looked at are simply unreadable (type too small, for ex.). Converting to AZW is not perfect (lines get jammed together, indentation disappears, etc.), but the text is at least readable.


----------

